

test projects to outsource - leila_c

i'm starting a social venture to outsource work to africa (kenya and ghana). i need test projects to give my developers there -- right now, all we have are some fb apps. does anyone have any other work they'd like to get done for free, while we're testing the concept?
======
mrtron
This sounds a little too good to be true - I would be a little careful in
pursuing something like this.

Especially with no link to a website about the project, no details whatsoever,
lookout for a "they will do this whole project for you, you just need to send
them 2000$ to buy a server"

------
rms
Great, I hope this works out for you.

I'm curious, how did your developers get their development skills? I don't
know anything about professional education in Africa.

------
ksjhalla
hi leila+c > this may be a little off topic. But why/how did you pick Kenya?
The reason I ask is because I grew up there and I am curious how Kenya
factored into your decision to outsource..

Having said that - good luck with the project. I know Kenya has a great
entrepreneurial spirit & I am sure the developers will be a great asset to
your startup.'

------
joeguilmette
we would love to discuss this with you.

drop me a line at:

joe dot guilmette at gmail dot com

